

Ubuntu Font Family - rayboyd
http://font.ubuntu.com/

======
zeemonkee
Why all the hassle (you must be a Ubuntu development member etc.) just to
download and test some fonts ? Surely this is supposed to be open source ?

~~~
cmsj
As of yesterday the font is included in Maverick, so anyone can get it now on
maverick with a quick apt-get install ttf-ubuntu-font-family, and it should
also be on default new installs and as people upgrade.

Since it's in the distro, the source is too, which you can grab from
[https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-font-family-
sour...](https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-font-family-sources).
There isn't a simple "just grab this .ttf" URL, AFAIK, but whatever, it'll be
installed by default :)

The HOWTO that font.ubuntu.com links to has some old sections still in it from
the phased beta.

